# Volcano's Wrath - Abandoned Village



## Zmokaz (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi! I'm new to this site. I like the abandoned and derelict places like most of you, I just don't know if ASIANS are welcome to post here (you can always smack me in the back for being stupid!) since I noticed most of the dilapidated/abandoned structures posted here were from EUROPE. 

MODS: You call always delete my post if it's inappropriate for your site!

*I'm not a pro, sorry for the angles and the low quality pics (I don't own a DSLR).*

Anyway, here are some pics of an entire village obliterated by the angry volcano. Hundreds died here (respect) and tons of bodies were never recovered from under the rubble, a lot were buried while at sleep, and those few who ran out of their house were also caught by the rampaging lava. This place is now a ghost town...

*The 1st four pics are ruins of the volcanoes past eruption.*






















*Pics of recent eruption*























































































































































*Some sites if you want to know more about Mayon Volcano!*

http://www.mayonvolcano.net/mayon-volcano/mayon-volcano-pacific-ring-of-fire.htm

http://www.peakware.com/peaks.html?pk=2423

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayon_Volcano


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi welcome to dp. Great pics and of course your welcome here (slaps your back) Its always nice to see stuff from abroad.


----------



## shatters (Apr 18, 2009)

Zmokaz said:


> Hi! I'm new to this site. I like the abandoned and derelict places like most of you, I just don't know if ASIANS are welcome to post here



Welcome along Zmokaz, I don't understand why you think your ethnicity makes any difference on here. We are explorers, all that matters is the report and photos. It's good to see different parts of the world, I'd never get to see them and if you hadn't brought it up I would never have thought about you being Asian.

Phil


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Zmokaz from Wales UK. 
Did you manage to get into any of the building? I'd be interested to see the insides as well if you have any pics, thanks for sharing them.
It's sad there was loss of life, there are a supprisingly large number of people world wide living in the shadow of active volcano's, many people don't realise just how far the danger can reach.
Wayne


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 18, 2009)

ASIANS are welcome, it's just the WELSH we try to discourage.

OOPS. Soz Wayne.


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 18, 2009)

*Scary...*

Its quite scary really! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zmokaz (Apr 18, 2009)

@all - thanks for the warm welcome, I'll try to explore more around here and share it to you soon!

@swanseamale47 - didn't try to get into any house, like I said, hundreds were buried there 'alive'. I would sh*t my pants just by the thought that I might be walking inside a house and knowing that there might be 'bodies' few feet below my shoes! And besides, most of the structures there are full of volcanic debris that you can't enter it anymore.


----------



## Zmokaz (Apr 18, 2009)

*Sorry I had to show more of the different moods of the volcano...*

*Mayon Circa 1899*





*Peaceful Mayon...*





*Mad Mayon...*





*SOURCE:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayon_Volcano


----------



## beccy (Apr 18, 2009)

WHOA that last pic of the volcano is just extreme!!

anyway, what a great report!!! I find abandoned villages so eerie.. and would probs poo my pants if I went inside too tbh lol.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, incredible landscape and such devestation. Very interesting explore, Zmokaz. Sad for the loss of life and homes, but very thought-provoking to see the after-effects.
Thanks for sharing and welcome to DP.


----------



## Zmokaz (Apr 19, 2009)

@beccy & Foxylady - thanks for the appreciation. I guess the government already put a 10-15km permanent danger zone (no one should live within this radius) but a lot of hard-headed villagers continued to stay there and don't want to leave their homes and belongings......then tragedy strikes!


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 19, 2009)

You've never seen any of Raz's posts    I've never been in an area where there was a volcanic eruption before but your pics really capture the desolate feel of the aftermath.


----------



## RedDave (Apr 20, 2009)

Zmokaz said:


> Hi! I'm new to this site. I like the abandoned and derelict places like most of you, I just don't know if ASIANS are welcome to post here (you can always smack me in the back for being stupid!) since I noticed most of the dilapidated/abandoned structures posted here were from EUROPE.



Yes, of course Asians are welcome. As are people based in Asia. One poster here, Raz, writes frequent reports of sites in Malaysia, for example. That's what the Overseas Sites is for.

I recognize that volcano, as I found a photo of it on one of my previous explorations:






This is from Maple House, part of the former nurses' quarters at Barnet General Hospital in London. Judging from some of the things left lying around, many of the nurses living there were from the Philippines.


----------



## fire*fly (Apr 20, 2009)

I love those volcano shots 

welcome Zmokaz


----------



## james.s (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Asians are warmly welcomed of course! What a awesome first report too! 

Keep it up,
James


----------



## nutnut (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to Derelict Places Zmokaz. Don't worry about being Asian mate, i am whats know as a "souther softie" by most of the regular users on here as the all live up north and hate us lot down here  i have to agree, you are an asset to our hobby with reports like that.

A real tragedy with all those lives lost and by the look of that volcano in the last picture i'd say it would be best not to live anywhere near that beast :icon_evil

How often does it get upset and have a blow off?


----------



## Zmokaz (Apr 21, 2009)

*Sorry, but this is getting a bit off-topic but don't worry this will be the last Just want to post this background/history sort of thing to answer previous and future questions about the volcano.
*
*Excerpts from Wikipedia:*

*Mayon is the most active of the active volcanoes in the Philippines, having erupted over 47 times in the past 400 years* and is considered to be the world's most perfectly formed volcano for its symmetrical cone.

Like other volcanoes located around the rim of the Pacific Ocean, Mayon is part of the "*Pacific Ring of Fire*".

*Recorded eruptions*

Mayon has had forty-seven eruptions in recorded history. The first recorded eruption was in 1616, the last major eruption ceased on 1 October 2006, although a devastating lahar followed on 30 November 2006.

The most destructive eruption of Mayon occurred on February 1, 1814. The volcano was belching dark ash and eventually bombarding the town with tephra that buried the town of *Cagsawa—only the bell tower of the town's church remained above the new surface*. Proximate areas were also devastated by the eruption with ash accumulating to 9 m (30 ft) in depth. 2,200 Albay locals perished in what is considered to be the most lethal eruption in Mayon's history.

*CAGSAWA RUINS*





Mayon Volcano's longest uninterrupted eruption occurred on June 23, 1897 which lasted for *seven days of raining fire*. Ash was carried in black clouds as far as 160 km (100 mi) from the catastrophic event. More than 400 persons were killed.

Pyroclastic flows killed 77 people, mainly farmers, in Mayon’s fatal eruption of 1993.


*Devastating aftermath*

On November 30, 2006, Typhoon Durian caused mudslides of volcanic ash and boulders from the slopes of Mayon Volcano, *killing an estimated 1,000* and covering a large portion of the village of Padang (an outer suburb of Legazpi City) in mud up to the houses' roofs.

*The precise figure may never be known since many people were buried under the lahars, and entire villages disappeared.*

*Some more pics of the volcanoes violent eruptions!* 


























*PIC SOURCE:* http://tamaraw69.tripod.com/mayon_index.html


----------

